# Noise from strut boots - are strut boots necessary?



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I have had my 2018 SE w/ Tech in twice for scrunching noise at low speeds (9-20). First time they replaced some parts on the driver side (done have invoice with me) and said they readjusted both front strut boots evasive they were installed wrong. Noise seemed to be gone, came back couple days later but more pronounced on passenger side. Brought it back in and they adjusted the passenger strut boot saying it had been installed wrong. 
Couple days later, same noise. 
The back wheels don’t seem to have the same rubber bellows/boots, wondering if the front are rubbing wrong, in-necessary,etc?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

As other Atlas don't have the issue, it is an indication of something unique to your vehicle.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

It's more than the boots. The mounts/bearings need to be replaced too. That's what they did on mine. Been fine since I got it fixed.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

anyone happen to know if there is a wear/safety issue with this noise or is it just noise? I always drive with the volume up so noise doesn't bug me but noises that shouldn't be there also often mean wear patterns that shouldn't be there.....


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Drive by said:


> anyone happen to know if there is a wear/safety issue with this noise or is it just noise? I always drive with the volume up so noise doesn't bug me but noises that shouldn't be there also often mean wear patterns that shouldn't be there.....


I will ask this week. I brought mine in today, they say passenger side strut needs to be replaced. Scheduled for later this week so I’ll ask about a safety issue.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

So they said they replaced the front right strut and I’m left with this ... https://youtu.be/wKorDssYOIE 4 trips in and same noise. I really wish I would not have bought this thing.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

What mileage do you guys have? Struts should last 10s of thousands of miles. Been curious about selling the R32 and Sportwagen to buy an Atlas but the more I read and know about them locally the less their desirability.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

quaudi said:


> What mileage do you guys have? Struts should last 10s of thousands of miles. Been curious about selling the R32 and Sportwagen to buy an Atlas but the more I read and know about them locally the less their desirability.


7200 miles


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

They were unable to fix the problem. Out of the four times it has been in for this issue - 1. New stabalizer link and fixed strut boot. 2. Fixed Strut boot, 3. Replaced Strut, mount and bearing, 4. Adjusted right and left strut boots. 
I’m not a mechanic so I don’t know, it very likely could be the strut boots, but they have tried to fix them 3 times so either it’s not fixable, it’s not the strut boots, or they don’t know how to fix them. I have contacted VW of A to ask about options.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The strut boots are usually not a source of noise, but who knows here.

They are a soft plastic that is accordion style and just folds up when compressing, like so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeDGK8xmJXc


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> The strut boots are not the issue or the source of the noise.
> 
> They are a soft plastic that is accordion style and just folds up when compressing.


Like I said I’m no mechanic, but I would agree with you. I’m the customer not the service provider so I really don’t care what is causing the issue, I just know it’s still present and they can’t fix it. That’s why I have asked corporate for a buyback.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I edited my post, but I really hope they get this fixed or resolved for you :thumbup:


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Did OP get any insights from this other thread?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8840778-Creaking-sound-from-front-suspension&highlight=noise+front

If it's not satisfied to your liking I'd recomend proceeding with a lemon law case and the car swapped out. Plenty of Atlas' out there that dont have these noises.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Thanks, I did see that thread. It may be that the strut boot covers could be to blame but if that’s really the cause, they have fixed mine 3 times and the noise is back again. Best scenario is the service techs don’t know how to fix the strut boots, worst scenario CV joint is going out and will break while going down the interstate.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

An update - Customer Care has offered me 10% off a new Atlas if I trade this one in. I called my salesman just to see what they would give me on trade, assuming it will be low. 

A VW rep happened to be in the dealership that afternoon and my salesman texted me back saying the rep told him there should be no problem swapping it out and Customer Care would be in contact early this week. 

I’m hopeful but, have the Motor Vehicle Defect Notification letter in an envelope ready to go if I don’t hear back or they stick with the 10% offer.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

As long at it's dollar for dollar trade I can see considering it but if you are goign to take a bath on even a dollar for some f/e noise that VW should clearly be able to fix, I'd say that's not a good move. Have you tried another dealer? Lots of info about f/e groaning/noises that have been fixed on here. This is not some catastrophic issue and likely has a logical cause.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Next closest dealer is 113 miles away. Yes I have considered it and you are right that would be a better next step vs getting hosed on a trade in. VW Customer Care asked if I had brought it anywhere else and I told them the same thing - it’s over 100 miles away and I really shouldn’t have to do that.


----------

